# My first reptile



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

After a few days of setting the cage and getting the heat right I picked up and brought up my male Firefly Ball Python. I've named him Mushu (after the dragon from Mulan) My cat was named Nahla from the lion king by my sister. 
Here a few shots of the maiden release and a shot from inside the store. He seemed to enjoy my vests lol He ways in at whopping 266g.


----------



## Aqualegal (Oct 19, 2014)

Very cool. I love looking at and touching snakes, but as far as owning, I'm not there. I like rodents too much.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Cool snake - beautiful color 
Thanks for posting pics !


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

This is him in the store without my flash distorting his colour. 

I'm happy to report he seemed to endure the move pretty well. He was bagged at the store so I held him against me under my vest to shield him from the Canadian winter weather. Drove home with my heat blasting just in case. When I slid him out of the bag he didn't seem to bad. He actually needed encouragement to go into the cage he was starting to go the other way. He was exploring his cage right away and today by late morning was back exploring around. I haven't seen him use his hide yet but instead just curls up in the rear of the cage near the hot spot. I'm taking this a sign he isn't very stressed out. I'll give him a few days before trying to feed. I know he was fed at the store monday or tuesday. He was fed live wean rats. I'm going to try and switch to non live as soon as I can. The few times I've held him at the store he didn't really ball up but instead started exploring the limits of my arms and body, as seen by him climbing up me and along my back to the vest edge. That was all his doing. Seems I picked a bold little guy. I won't try holding him again until the weekend.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

2 days since I brought him home and after describing his behaviour to the guy at the store who was surprised he isn't hiding all the time. He suggested I try feeding. First feeding attempt was a success, he was quick to take the mouse out. Didn't even hide after, did a lap of the cage then went back to resting his head on his hide. Still hasn't gone inside yet. For a ball python he doesn't hide much.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

My little buddy is growing up. Putting on some weight and girth to him.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Very nice, I have been at the reptile expos and these guys are pretty popular. How are they as pets? 

My son has a pet rat and I have found out since getting him that they can be pretty intelligent and have a personality and become very much like a little dog. They come to you and want to interact with you, it's pretty strange really.

So I wouldn't be able to feed a snake a rat. I couldn't see the appeal of feeding fish to other fish either.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

He isn't a active pet to say the least. I've always been fascinated by them though growing up and now that I can make my own choices I bought one. I've heard a few snakes described like dog or puppy but those are usually boas which can be pretty big 6ft+ and thick. Mushu is like most ball pythons, stays in his hide a lot of the time. His temperament is good when holding him, never balls up or bites. Just hangs out looks around, I've watched a whole movie with him around my neck, he just hung out. I picked a ball python because they are relaxed and laid back. He is curious about new things and will explore but isn't a fast mover. Some snakes likes corn are in constant escape mode. Wasn't what I wanted for me personally though they would be more active in the cage. As for the feeding it's part of life, snakes are carnivores and have to eat. That's pretty much it for me, it is cool watching the hunting behaviour for yourself up close VS a nature documentary but other then that it's the circle of life.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> He isn't a active pet to say the least. I've always been fascinated by them though growing up and now that I can make my own choices I bought one. I've heard a few snakes described like dog or puppy but those are usually boas which can be pretty big 6ft+ and thick. Mushu is like most ball pythons, stays in his hide a lot of the time. His temperament is good when holding him, never balls up or bites. Just hangs out looks around, I've watched a whole movie with him around my neck, he just hung out. I picked a ball python because they are relaxed and laid back. He is curious about new things and will explore but isn't a fast mover. Some snakes likes corn are in constant escape mode. Wasn't what I wanted for me personally though they would be more active in the cage. As for the feeding it's part of life, snakes are carnivores and have to eat. That's pretty much it for me, it is cool watching the hunting behaviour for yourself up close VS a nature documentary but other then that it's the circle of life.


I've read that you're to feed dead food because live can harm the snake. Like scratching or biting them.

But I really know nothing about keeping them.

I just can get into having to buy live food every other week or worse having a bag of frozen rats in my freezer.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes live posses some risk but there are still rules around it. Like never leave the snake unattended with live prey, if food isn't taken within 20minutes remove it and try again next scheduled feeding which goes for live or dead. Many snakes will go on hunger strikes often in winter. So far mine has been eager every week, has his head poking out what I'm doing before I open his cage. Most injuries are due to people ignoring those rules. There are risks in most things, I have the risk of being bitten by him one day but in reality my cat is more dangerous then he is.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Sounds ike u are a very conscientious snake owner and understand how to best take care of Mushu
Thanks for the information and for posting


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes, great looking snake and you definitely have done your home work.

I really like them. Keep us updated, I'd really like to hear all your experiences.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm trying lol still a learning curve for sure. I was doing research on reptiles for a few months before buying one trying to determine what was best for me. Lizards ended up being to much daily work. Misting, daily feedings, insects etc. Seemed like you couldn't leave them for a weekend without them dying. I work a lot and my hours are all over the place so I couldn't provide adequate care for one. Nice thing about snakes as long as you have a properly set up cage with the heat and humidity in the right ranges. Weekly work is 1 feeding and spot cleaning once or twice as needed. And a complete substrate change every month. I went a bit nuts on the control side, 2 heaters controlled independently by Ranco thermostats which are actually industrial HVAC controls, I wanted some that were UL tested. Surprising thing about the pet trade is a lot of equipment is sold in Canada that is not tested by any safety standard. Ended up ordering heat panels from the states from the only company that actually is tested and approved for Canada. Reason being is my own piece of mind and should anything happen down the road if you're using illegal equipment your insurance company could easily say 'you're on your own'. 

There was a news article a few months back about aquarium heaters sold in big stores that weren't tested. One shorted out and almost caused a fire in an apartment building out west. Before it was pointed out to me by someone from the company I bought me heat panels from I assumed all electrical products sold here were tested because they had to be. But a quick search proved that isn't true. 

I had to drop Mushu for boarding at a local reptile store for a few weeks. In the process of moving soon as I just bought a house but my landlord currently is terrified by him LOL. Be less stressful for him anyway, moving day would be worse if I had to tear it down etc. At least I can set up his cage in my new house and have it ready when I go get him. I'll update pics on him later, I'm currently researching a second snake to occupy his "old" cage lol. Thinking of a mexican black kingsnake. Only bought it a few months ago but soon upgraded him. He will end up 3-4' so felt he should have more space. His old one was 24x24x12 and his new one is 48x24x16. Here is as it is now.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Unexpected turn of events the house I'm renting the basement has since sold and the closing date is soon after I move out and as a result the landlord has moved out of the house. Decided to save the money from having him baby sat and brought him home last night. One was taken last night the other tonight. Seems the move hasn't stressed him out and enjoying being back in his home.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Getting reacquainted with my little buddy. He has gained good weight he was 266g Dec 14 and 790g today. First time I've really held him in a couple months due to moving etc. He is still as chill as always and flicks his tongue on the end of my nose. 

PS please excuse the mess, I move this weekend. Just brought him out to see him and let my dad see him.


----------

